# What if...



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What if domestic flights and interstates are closed down? I am watching as I have a number of business and personal situations dependent on freedom of movement. There are back roads but it will take much longer. Any speculation on the matter?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> What if domestic flights and interstates are closed down? I am watching as I have a number of business and personal situations dependent on freedom of movement. There are back roads but it will take much longer. Any speculation on the matter?


Surely it's a case of when...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A big constitutional NO NO. The states restricting interstate travel has been used by the Feds against the states in the past.

That don't mean the Federal SOBs won't try/do it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't recall that happening in other countries in response to this. Maybe I missed it.
While it would be wholly unacceptable for interstate traffic to be closed down, I don't see this happening without a severe increase in actual deaths.
Infection spread is a given, and already factored in, but if deaths begin to spike inordinately from what we've seen elsewhere, we might see that move happen.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I don't recall that happening in other countries in response to this. Maybe I missed it.
> While it would be wholly unacceptable for interstate traffic to be closed down, I don't see this happening without a severe increase in actual deaths.
> Infection spread is a given, and already factored in, but if deaths begin to spike inordinately from what we've seen elsewhere, we might see that move happen.


This is happening in the U.K. right now:

https://nitravelnews.com/news/ryanair-prepares-to-ground-fleet/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> This is happening in the U.K. right now:
> 
> https://nitravelnews.com/news/ryanair-prepares-to-ground-fleet/


Is this being forced by government, or chosen by the airline?
If by government, that's a big problem, but that's the EU for you... your exit can't come fast enough, eh?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

But they still have to allow trucks to move food, drugs, and necessary supplies. Here in PA the state completely shut down all interstate rest stops a few days ago. They quickly realized that this was hurting the truckers. Today they reopened 13 rest stops but with porta-potties. The buildings and rest rooms will still remained locked up. But at least the truckers have a place to pull off and sleep. Gotta keep the trucks rolling or we are all in deep do-do.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I don't recall that happening in other countries in response to this. Maybe I missed it.
> While it would be wholly unacceptable for interstate traffic to be closed down, I don't see this happening without a severe increase in actual deaths.
> Infection spread is a given, and already factored in, but if deaths begin to spike inordinately from what we've seen elsewhere, we might see that move happen.


Actual deaths.
For some reason "outcomes are determined by those who count the votes..." comes to mind. 
This virus will behave exactly as it's needed... whether it does or not.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Actual deaths.
> For some reason "outcomes are determined by those who count the votes..." comes to mind.
> This virus will behave exactly as it's needed... whether it does or not.


There are other countries, which are far more down the communist path, that didn't resort to that. (as far as we know :vs_whistle: )
It just seems a bit far fetched to think that is the plan here, especially with Trump. Unless it's the biggest con job ever and we're all doomed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> There are other countries, which are far more down the communist path, that didn't resort to that. (as far as we know :vs_whistle: )


You're joking, yes? You believe the numbers coming out of China? Numbers are always manipulated (in either direction, sometimes both) to support agendas, justify actions, etc. I'm not talking about intentionally actually killing people; I'm talking about manipulating the numbers: false information.

​


Kauboy said:


> It just seems a bit far fetched to think that is the plan here, especially with Trump. Unless it's the biggest con job ever and we're all doomed.


The virus itself is real, and can be deadly. No con job there.

But look at what is happening _because_ of it. Everyone is scared to death. Forget the toilet paper BS. Special hours for elderly...who are afraid to go in stores. Justification for isolating, lock-downs, closings, curfews, expanded powers at state & local levels... and NOT ONE of those actions will slow or stop the spread. But as long as everyone _believes_ it will help - that's all they need. Who is 'they'? That's a big group of folks across the US. Those who want to expand their own power and those who want to expand dependency on the govt.

CoVid has provided the perfect scenario (unlike the flu & other deadly illnesses)... and watch out for Trump. He's a smart guy, but like anyone else, he can be played. Just like the American public. "Social distancing" is the biggest con job. Figured out how, yet?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am seeing a plan with in a plan. One where the socialist Democrats use the virus. They will pass bills and do things now to set a president for using them same action latter on. That is what is scary. Democrats are like the those in China they do not care how many suffer long as the agenda moves ahead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You're joking, yes? You believe the numbers coming out of China? Numbers are always manipulated (in either direction, sometimes both) to support agendas, justify actions, etc. I'm not talking about intentionally actually killing people; I'm talking about manipulating the numbers: false information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel you and I see this playing out very differently.
I don't trust governments, but I also do not believe everything is always working against me at a lightning pace. This will pass, we will lose another small amount of liberty, and life will return to "normal" again. Until the whole thing collapses, we can't do much but pray. The slow roll of tyranny never stops, but it rarely ever picks up the pace.​


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I feel you and I see this playing out very differently.
> I don't trust governments, but I also do not believe everything is always working against me at a lightning pace. This will pass, we will lose another small amount of liberty, and life will return to "normal" again. Until the whole thing collapses, we can't do much but pray. The slow roll of tyranny never stops, but it rarely ever picks up the pace.


You feel me? Ah good! I was wonderin whose hands those were. 

I agree re tyranny is usually turtle speed... which is why this all is so bad, imo. This is, as our illustrious @hawgrider said somewhere, movin down the mountain at avalanche speed. Nation wide. From Trump to Molly the Mayor - all on the same page.

May God help us all.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You feel me? Ah good! I was wonderin whose hands those were.
> 
> I agree re tyranny is usually turtle speed... which is why this all is so bad, imo. This is, as our illustrious @hawgrider said somewhere, movin down the mountain at avalanche speed. Nation wide. From Trump to Molly the Mayor - all on the same page.
> 
> May God help us all.


Pretty darn close. The avalanche coming down the mountain at the speed of light.. sumpthin like that lol!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seems a little lag happening... double tap.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big mistake for the Feds to try and shut down Interstate Travel.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

What if this.....?

https://hotair.com/archives/ed-morrissey/2020/03/19/pelosi-trump-seize-means-production-now/


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

So after the Demonrats have been calling Trump a Dictator for 3 years, now they want to give him the power to be one ? WTF ?

If I get the Coronas, I am going to find Nancy and give her a big kiss on the lips, hell I may even slip a little tongue in there !


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> So after the Demonrats have been calling Trump a Dictator for 3 years, now they want to give him the power to be one ? WTF ?
> 
> If I get the Coronas, I am going to find Nancy and give her a big kiss on the lips, hell I may even slip a little tongue in there !


You have to be FUBAR to do that.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> So after the Demonrats have been calling Trump a Dictator for 3 years, now they want to give him the power to be one ? WTF ?
> 
> If I get the Coronas, I am going to find Nancy and give her a big kiss on the lips, hell I may even slip a little tongue in there !


While yer at it, slurp her false teeth out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> So after the Demonrats have been calling Trump a Dictator for 3 years, now they want to give him the power to be one ? WTF ?
> 
> If I get the Coronas, I am going to find Nancy and give her a big kiss on the lips, hell I may even slip a little tongue in there !


*GAG, and GAG again!*


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Pretty darn close. The avalanche coming down the mountain at the speed of light.. sumpthin like that lol!


There it is. 
I'll have it right next time!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I still don't get how this virus is being treated with such panic for action than other strains of the past. Never have we, or the world for that matter, went so far in so short a time. Some states have called the National Guard on standby, business's are either shut down or cut back, people are expected to social distance or self quarantine, such a mad rush on food & supplies that shelves are empty or nearly so, all of a sudden the Dems that just a few short weeks ago complained of Trumps spending & national debt but are now giving him a blank check to spend, spend & spend some more. I don't like this, none of it is setting right and something is in the works here, just not sure what that is. 

Game of chess??? Maybe, but again not sure who's playing who. 

National Guard involved is suggestive of Martial Law...…

Our financial system is teetering on the brink of all out disaster

People aren't supposed to leave their homes



What the HAIL is going on here??????


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

^^^No idea. It's all FUBAR

I intend to ride my motorcycle well past the time they tell me not to. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You feel me? Ah good! I was wonderin whose hands those were.


Oh my... when I typed that, I did NOT read it that way, haha.
I'll try again...

"I feel *that* you and I see this playing out very differently."
:vs_cool:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry but your freedom to travel shouldn't effect my right to be healthy and live my life. Hope your fricken vacation/job was worth "F"in up the whole planets population.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Sorry but your freedom to travel shouldn't effect my right to be healthy and live my life. Hope your fricken vacation/job was worth "F"in up the whole planets population.


Interesting.

Your right to be healthy? That would imply that any and all sickness is an infringement on your inherent right to always being 100% healthy. Therefore, any and all medical treatments must also be a basic universal right.

Freedom to travel. I'm pretty sure that actually IS a constitutionally protected right and not a whimsical socialist dream like universal healthcare.

If you want guaranteed universal medical care, head north of the border and take your chances that the government doctor will get to you before you die, then assume that they actually care enough to correctly diagnose you of the correct malady in the first place, and then wait for an undermined amount of time until you can get into a government hospital and have the government decide your medical fate.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Whoooa! Hey chipper! If you are referring to to OP, I suggest you take a step back. Ever stop to consider that maybe his job is related to a vital profession (like maybe in the medical field) and he needs to travel to provide needed services to people like you and your family?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Limit Killer said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Your right to be healthy? That would imply that any and all sickness is an infringement on your inherent right to always being 100% healthy. Therefore, any and all medical treatments must also be a basic universal right.
> 
> ...


 WTF, are you talking about??

Chief. Well MAYBE the OP is some great DR. In which case he should be flying a private jet to be safe. That should go unsaid, obviously.

Allowing the general population to just hop on a plane and spread a virus world wide is kind of stupid, IMHO.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well chipper. Around here we have lots of small rural communities. Many doctors maintain several different offices in these small communities with limited hours in each. These doctors are performing a great community service by allowing residents to receive medical treatment locally without having to travel. Since these are small rural communities they do not have airports and it isn’t possible for these doctors to commute via private jet. Cars are the best method and traveling on the 4 lane saves a lot of time.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Chipper said:


> WTF, are you talking about??
> 
> Chief. Well MAYBE the OP is some great DR. In which case he should be flying a private jet to be safe. That should go unsaid, obviously.
> 
> Allowing the general population to just hop on a plane and spread a virus world wide is kind of stupid, IMHO.


From the thread, Is The Corona Virus Killing Liberty?



Chipper said:


> The virus isn't but the liberal press is.


Then here you're advocating for the removal of actual rights (right of free travel) based on your fears and claiming your personal health must be guaranteed as a right.

Raise the limits.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Oh my... when I typed that, I did NOT read it that way, haha.
> I'll try again...
> 
> "I feel *that* you and I see this playing out very differently."
> :vs_cool:


Oh no. You cant take away a friendly touch. No 'social distancing' here. 
And, I think you and I see the game ending the same way... we're just taking different paths around this f'kn barn.
We're good.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Limit Killer said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Your right to be healthy? That would imply that any and all sickness is an infringement on your inherent right to always being 100% healthy. Therefore, any and all medical treatments must also be a basic universal right.
> 
> ...


You...
You got yer head on right.

We can be friends. :tango_face_wink:


----------

